# 22/45 Grip



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

My son and I both on 22/45 target pistols. We got screaming good deals on them. Well I did anyway. They are both the models with the molded grips and we have big hands. The grips aren't replaceable. Is there a good wrap around or something I could attach directly? I am considering an old mountain bike tube or really thick skateboard tape. My favorite hand gun grip is an SR40. I tolerate the grip on my G34, though it has felt the wrath of my tape.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Well, a used bike inner-tube would be free—bike shops will usually give 'em away—and cutting a section out and slipping it over the gun's grip would be quick and simple.
In my experience, tape is not permanent. Eventually, oil creeps under it, the adhesive starts to die, and the tape becomes loose and gooey.

Of course, some people sell special slip-on grip covers for about $10.00, if you don't like the idea of free inner tubes.


----------



## swany66675 (Oct 25, 2012)

I've seen a few videos on YouTube and talked to some people at rimfire central that have added replacement grips. They use a dremel to grind off the grip and installed bushings then attach whatever grip they like. If you search ruger 22/45 grip mod you should be able to find directions.


----------



## Guilford (Aug 3, 2012)

I did that. Worked out great and I like it. I used wood grips.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Smitty79 said:


> My son and I both on 22/45 target pistols. We got screaming good deals on them. Well I did anyway. They are both the models with the molded grips and we have big hands. The grips aren't replaceable. Is there a good wrap around or something I could attach directly? I am considering an old mountain bike tube or really thick skateboard tape. My favorite hand gun grip is an SR40. I tolerate the grip on my G34, though it has felt the wrath of my tape.





Steve M1911A1 said:


> Well, a used bike inner-tube would be free-bike shops will usually give 'em away-and cutting a section out and slipping it over the gun's grip would be quick and simple.
> In my experience, tape is not permanent. Eventually, oil creeps under it, the adhesive starts to die, and the tape becomes loose and gooey.
> 
> Of course, some people sell special slip-on grip covers for about $10.00, if you don't like the idea of free inner tubes.


The early Gen1 Glock pistols (before they added checkering) often needed some help in the gripping department, and a short section of skinny road-bike innertube slipped over the grip became so popular that in some circles it became known as the "Glock sock." I've used it, and it works, as long as you don't mind your hand smelling like fresh rubber. Get the skinny road-bike tubes, as you want it to stretch and fit tightly around the frame so it doesn't flop around during use.

I have an older MK-II 22/45, and although I tried the "Glock sock" on it, many years ago I tested a Hogue finger-goove slip-on grip, and this gun/grip combo fit my hand like it was MADE for it. Although it's fairly ugly, I leave it on because I value function over form in most areas, and this definitely WORKS. It does complicate a detailed disassembly because the grip has to be removed to access the mainspring housing, but that's really the only downside.


----------

